

Are Hackers Getting Fatter? - smanek
http://sbender.net/~scott/tshirt.jpg

======
SwellJoe
_Everybody_ is getting fatter.

~~~
rms
It's this guy's fault. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earl_Butz> And every
Secretary of Agriculture after him didn't help.

------
icey
That chart says nothing about sample size between the two events.

~~~
thwarted
The chart also says nothing about the ages of the t-shirt requesters, or if
people decided to get larger ones the second time around to offset shrinkage
they were not aware would happen with their previous choice.

------
sosueme
also the same people who were 18 and 20 in 99 are about 30 in 08. and married,
driving minivans, easting home cooked, chasing less/no tail

